# We know the remains of lost ancient civilizations are buried in the Sahara Desert.



## the other mike

So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be 
want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have 
happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.

The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…



*Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*


----------



## Augustine_

ng plz


----------



## Muhammed

Angelo said:


> So why aren't we excavating ?


So why don't you go excavate?


----------



## the other mike

Wow. The intelligence level of replies so far has exceeded my
expectations immensely.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I think John Wayne proved this in that film he made with Sophia Loren. Can't remember what it was called.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## pismoe

Angelo said:


> So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be
> want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have
> happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.
> 
> The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…
> 
> 
> 
> *Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*


-----------------------------------   why would unknown powers care Angelo .   Some school funds an excavation and search , who would care Angelo .


----------



## the other mike

pismoe said:


> -----------------------------------   why would unknown powers care Angelo .   Some school funds an excavation and search , who would care Angelo .


We have a vice president who claims he believes the Bible proves the earth is 6000 years old. Who should care about proving these evangelical wackos wrong ? All of us.


----------



## the other mike

If you splash holy water on this image evil serpents and dogs from hell appear.


----------



## harmonica

Angelo said:


> So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be
> want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have
> happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.
> 
> The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…
> 
> 
> 
> *Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*


why should we??


----------



## the other mike

harmonica said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be
> want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have
> happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.
> 
> The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…
> 
> 
> 
> *Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*
> 
> 
> 
> why should we??
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity ? 
Why do people become, archaeologists ?


----------



## harmonica

Angelo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be
> want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have
> happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.
> 
> The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…
> 
> 
> 
> *Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*
> 
> 
> 
> why should we??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity ?
> Why do people become, archaeologists ?
Click to expand...

who wants to waste $$$$ on -------what again??


----------



## the other mike

harmonica said:


> who wants to waste $$$$ on -------what again??


Bombing Libyans is more fun right ?


----------



## harmonica

Angelo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to waste $$$$ on -------what again??
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing Libyans is more fun right ?
Click to expand...

probably ape-men civilizations---worth nothing
nothing like Anghor Wat


----------



## the other mike




----------



## CWayne

Angelo said:


> So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be
> want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have
> happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.
> 
> The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…
> 
> 
> 
> *Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*


There are a few documentaries on the region now known as the Sahara and what life was speculated to be like before the shift that lay waste to that part of the Earth.

If you are truly interested, I would recommend a good course in advanced search algorithms so that you can uncover them.

I remember watching one based on the group of peoples from various area's who eventually turned into being the Egyptians.  It was fascinating.


----------



## the other mike

CWayne said:


> There are a few documentaries on the region now known as the Sahara and what life was speculated to be like before the shift that lay waste to that part of the Earth.
> 
> If you are truly interested, I would recommend a good course in advanced search algorithms so that you can uncover them.
> 
> I remember watching one based on the group of peoples from various area's who eventually turned into being the Egyptians.  It was fascinating.


Sarcasm from the new guy. I like that.


----------



## karpenter

Lost Civilizations Are Being Found In The Amazon Too
Takes Only 250yrs For Them To Be Completely Over-Grown

Does It Imply That The Amazon Is More Wooded Now


----------



## pismoe

Angelo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't we excavating ? Perhaps certain powers that be
> want to hide our true history, like the fact that there is rain erosion on the Sphinx which had to have
> happened over 5000 years ago....raising religious concerns over certain timelines being questioned.
> 
> The world’s largest non-polar desert, is actually the widespread burial grounds of countless, mysteriously unknown, ancient ruins & civilizations, that have long since been forgotten, having been consumed and hidden by the sands of time, thousands of years ago. And here’s the thing…when I say “thousands of years ago”…that’s the part where things start to get really strange…
> 
> 
> 
> *Study reveals how world's largest lake turned into Sahara desert dust*
> 
> 
> 
> why should we??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity ?
> Why do people become, archaeologists ?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   MIGHT BE easy money messing around in the dirt like kids exploring and the archeologists are the experts and the bosses .    And the funding comes from 'universities' and colleges I suppose .    I wanted to be an archeologist but it was easiser going to work on the RailRoad , making money right now and buying motorcycles .     That 'chinese' kid exploring the 'first chinese emperors' tomb is a good show .


----------



## pismoe

karpenter said:


> Lost Civilizations Are Being Found In The Amazon Too
> Takes Only 250yrs For Them To Be Completely Over-Grown
> 
> Does It Imply That The Amazon Is More Wooded Now


-----------------------------    interesting stuff .     Don't know what it implies about a heavily wooded Amazon   Karpenter .


----------



## sparky

karpenter said:


> Lost Civilizations Are Being Found In The Amazon Too
> Takes Only 250yrs For Them To Be Completely Over-Grown
> 
> Does It Imply That The Amazon Is More Wooded Now



10 Lost Civilizations That Vanished Without a Trace
~S~


----------



## Wyatt earp

Angelo said:


> Wow. The intelligence level of replies so far has exceeded my
> expectations immensely.



Wait illegal Mexicans can buy and carry a 40 foot ladder but you cant buy a $20 dollar shovel and start digging?


----------



## karpenter

bear513 said:
			
		

> Wait illegal Mexicans can buy and carry a 40 foot ladder but you cant buy a $20 dollar shovel and start digging?


There Will Need To Be An Extensive Environmental Study
Could Take Years And $Million$
There Could Be A Unknown-To-Science Beetle In The Rocks


----------

